# Curly Ruffle "Peacock on Fire" Scarf - knit.



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

This Curly Ruffle "Peacock on Fire" Scarf is my original design, for the 2013 faction seasons. The scarf is made from two types of yarn - one is the latest in fashion "peacock" or "cha-cha-cha" type of yarn and the other is matching in color cotton, warm hypoallergenic yarn. The scarf is 93cm (36.6142") long, 19.5cm (7.67717) wide. It has a button hole at one of the corners and a wooden button. Near the button hole, on one of it's side, the feather yarn line is stopped asymmetrically at about 1/3 of the length, so that it would give a better view to the button. On the other site the line goes all the way, so it's nearer the button, which gives even more ways of wearing it and making different overall impressions. Also, the button can be worn on the outside site, so that it will be seen and the "short corner" is on top, or inside, so the long tail with all the feather lines is on top. It is elegant and cozy - and, not last, warm.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/152840619/curly-ruffle-scarf-peacock-on-fire-scarf?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is stunning!!! We need the price of the pattern in your listing.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh, sorry - it's 3 euro, but I can't edit the post any more...


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Oh, I love this! and I would like to make it for a friend.
Can you tell me the name of the yarn, by brand? I've never seen this yarn before.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Your work is always so interesting!


----------



## Chickknitter9 (Nov 19, 2011)

WOW! That is GEORGOUS!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

nitchik said:


> Oh, I love this! and I would like to make it for a friend.
> Can you tell me the name of the yarn, by brand? I've never seen this yarn before.


The "feather" yarn is Ice Cha Cha Cha.
The cotton yarn (the orange one) is called "simba", from Fibranatura.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

So Pretty


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> The "feather" yarn is Ice Cha Cha Cha.
> The cotton yarn (the orange one) is called "simba", from Fibranatura.


Thank you! Now I can buy the pattern later today.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Another question!
I know colors are hard to judge online. I was looking at the Cha Cha Cha online at Yarn Paradise, and the colors of the Orange,Green, Blue look quite pale, but the same yarn, same color looks very vibrant in the scarf you knitted and show here on KP.
Can you tell me which is closer to the true color - as it appears here on KP, or as it appears on Yarn Paradise site?

Sorry to bother you, but it will make a difference which color I select. My friend loves orange!
Thank you.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

nitchik said:


> Another question!
> I know colors are hard to judge online. I was looking at the Cha Cha Cha online at Yarn Paradise, and the colors of the Orange,Green, Blue look quite pale, but the same yarn, same color looks very vibrant in the scarf you knitted and show here on KP.
> Can you tell me which is closer to the true color - as it appears here on KP, or as it appears on Yarn Paradise site?
> 
> ...


Both are true.
Look at the cha-cha - just the cha-cha - on the scarf closely. The colors, apart from the green on the very inside part, are really pastel blues and oranges. But the cotton yarn I used for the... say, bulk part - is a really bright orange. So on it's ... background? - well, on it - the overall ... feel to it is of bright, lighted, fire orange.
So, the colors on Yarn Paradise's site give the correct vision of the cha-cha itself. The colors on the scarf's picture give the correct idea of the overall effect / feel of all colors, combined together. To achieve it you just need to find some bright orange color that will gauge well with 4mm needle. I used cotton here, but on another scarf I used acrylic, this one:







- and it looked fine with acrylic, the cha cha itself is acrylic, so...

PP
And you are most definitely not bothering me, I'd love to help in any way I can!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Thank you again!
I can see now that I look closely.
So any bright orange yarn that will give the right gauge for needle size will work. I cannot find the Fibra Natura cotton yarn, just one skein in a wrong color, so I'll substitute.
For some reason I always have a hard time finding bright orange yarn, LOL!
But at least the _exact shade will not matter, as it is a background reflection kind of thing.
Thank you _so much for your help! I fell in love with that scarf!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh, you can use any yarn that will gauge - I only used this one because I wanted orange - I love orange - and this was the easiest to reach for me (I have tons of yarns, but some are easy to access and others are high, in huge boxes above the wardrobe, in a deep chest and so on) - as long as it is a soft yarn (because it will be used against the tender neck skin it shouldn't be scratchy) it's all right. And the exact shade won't matter either - plus, with other yarns you will have a different a bit, unique scarf, not one that is exactly the same as someone else's...
And thank you so, so much for the nice words!


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

The scarf is beautiful. How many skeins of cha cha cha did you use?


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Just one. I've only once used more than one skein from the cha cha for one scarf - and that's because the scarf is with two different colors of the yarn.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

